# December meeting?



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Does anyone want a meeting in December or call it off for the year due to Holiday/vacation time for the kids?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

yes we need to have a meeting, we have a lot to discuss. With tne new website, the April collection trip, many topics to deal with.

As well as any members who did not join us in Atlanta, give them a breifing.

Lets get through T-day and we can discuss timing on the December meeting.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, I also would like to have a meeting in December. Any day/time except the 20th-28th.

Bhushan, I've got that Arthraxon stem growing for you. It's much easier than I thought it would be. I can hang onto it until the meeting or you can get it from me whenever you are ready. Just let me know.

I'm heading over to The old man's (Glenn) house this Saturday at 10am to watch him set up his CO2 and steal some of his plants.  

-Dave


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

December meeting is good for me. I'll bring pics of Davemonkey crawling into my stand to wedge my new filter in place.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

davemonkey said:


> Yes, I also would like to have a meeting in December. Any day/time except the 20th-28th.
> 
> Bhushan, I've got that Arthraxon stem growing for you. It's much easier than I thought it would be. I can hang onto it until the meeting or you can get it from me whenever you are ready. Just let me know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave! I will get you C.retrospiralis next time.

Bhushan


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

ADG's doors are wide open for the NASH meeting.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

msenske said:


> ADG's doors are wide open for the NASH meeting.


Thanks Mike! ADG has been very kind to NASH. I'll get with the NASH team.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

So have we set a date for the meeting yet? Also is anyone looking for any plants? I will have some E. tennellus, R. nanjenshan, R. 'green', R. macradra green, L. 'cuba' & maybe a few others depending on when we have it.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking like this weekend just trying to Nail down a location.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Saturday DECEMBER 6 at noon I spoke to Mike today and he said is OK as long as we do it at noon.
Luis


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Luis

I called Mik, no call back.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Ajax said:


> R. 'green', R. macradra green.


I will take those if you still have them.
Luis


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

kwc1974 said:


> Thanks Luis
> 
> I called Mik, no call back.


He told me you did and he was busy so I went ahead and post.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Cool beans, we got a meeting!

I can bring some trimmings as well! 

Maybe some HC, flame moss, and other cool crap


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I just marked my calendar.  Can someone post the address so I can MapQuest the directions? 

-Dave


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

davemonkey said:


> I just marked my calendar.  Can someone post the address so I can MapQuest the directions?
> 
> -Dave


http://aquariumdesigngroup.com/

The address is on the contact tab. See you there!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Cool beans, we got a meeting!
> 
> I can bring some trimmings as well!
> 
> Maybe some HC, flame moss, and other cool crap


I'm anxious to see what kind of cool CRAP you gonna bring.


----------



## Spyke1969 (Dec 3, 2004)

Sweet, I was really hoping for a meeting. I need some trimmings, I was wiped out after the storm.


----------



## ttran (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll come to the meeting? What's time on Dec 6? 1PM?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

ttran said:


> I'll come to the meeting? What's time on Dec 6? 1PM?


It's going to be at noon. See you there!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone want any baby Black Mollies?


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

I want to come! It would be great to meet you all!

I have a LOT of Rotala rotundifolia (Rotala indica). I have 6 bundles over 20" tall with at least 15 stems each and 2 shorter bundles with at least 30 stems.

Please, someone tell me they could use some of it! Or a whole bunch of it! I should have enough to fill a lot of tanks.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Vicki, looking forward to meeting you tomorrow. You will definitely find a member who will be glad to take your plants at the meeting.
Bhushan


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Complexity,
I could use a few of the shorter Rotala. Just made some room for a few of them. See you there.:wave:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Heys guys (and gal), I'm not going to be able to make it afterall. 

I completely forgot about a "date" I planned with my 3 yr old (to go pick out a Christmas tree). I had already promised her to go this weekend.

I do have some plants I'd like to send though. 
-_Arthraxon sp _ ? (possibly mis-identified, may actually be in the Dayflower family) for Bhushan
-_Echino. quadricostatus_ for TNguyen
-miscellaneous stem cuttings for whoever needs them

Could anyone swing by here to pick them up in the AM or meet me somewhere close to the East Side?

-Dave


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

The old man said:


> Complexity,
> I could use a few of the shorter Rotala. Just made some room for a few of them. See you there.:wave:


Great! I'll definitely have some for you. 

Dave, do you know if anyone in the group lives in your area? I could do it if no one else can, but I have a feeling you're going to live quite a distance from me. Let me know if no one else can help out.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Dave, you're living on the wrong side of town. All the cool stores are over here. You know, they sell christmas tree on this side too. 

Vicki, It'll be too much trouble for you to pick them up. We can alway wait for the next meeting. There really no hurry. Looking forward to meeting you. :wave:

Thanh


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

TNguyen said:


> Dave, you're living on the wrong side of town. All the cool stores are over here. You know, they sell christmas tree on this side too.
> 
> Vicki, It'll be too much trouble for you to pick them up. We can alway wait for the next meeting. There really no hurry. Looking forward to me you. :wave:
> 
> Thanh


You mean they sell trees ALLLLL the WAAAYYYYY Over THERE?! 

I'll keep growing these plants until January, then. I'll have plenty for everyone by then at the rate they are growing. 

-Dave


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

TNguyen, I honestly wouldn't mind. We were talking about meeting in that area so it wouldn't be out of my way. I'd just have to be there an hour early so I could give him some of my Rotala (I really, really want to get rid of my extras!).

So this month or next, no problem. If we met at a Starbucks with internet access, I'd be pretty happy for an hour no matter where I am.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

BTW, about how many people usually come to these meetings? Just being curious so I'll have some clue before I get there.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay, we've worked it out. I'll meet Dave at the Starbucks at 59S and Cummins St. at 11:00am. That way he can share his plants with everyone at this month's meeting and I can get rid of... umm.. share my Rotala with him.

If anyone wants to come early, let me know. Otherwise, I'll see you all at the meeting!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Complexity said:


> BTW, about how many people usually come to these meetings? Just being curious so I'll have some clue before I get there.


Its highly variable. But most of the time we atleast have 5 members.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds good to me! Thanks. I may not seem it, but I am a little shy at times. It helps to know if I'm walking into a small group or a room of 30 people.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow, very cool we will have some new friends and also meeting old ones

At the very moment(yes, I am STILL awake at 1AM), I have torn down my semi-breeding tank of CRS that Luis has setup for me. Got loads of Anubias petite....and other 'cool crap', haha!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, Dave looks like I might have a hat for another month. Perhaps I can be at Starbucks at 11:00.
See you there if I can make it at that time. Bringing a bunch of Vals that I took out of tank last night and some pics for someone to identify what I might have in my tank.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

Yea! I might have company while I'm waiting at Starbucks! If not, that's okay, but it would be fun.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Good to meet everyone! Sorry I had to :bolt: - got a reminder than I needed to be home by 1:30 pm. 

Can someone post the "needs" for the upcoming Plantfest since I missed part of the discussion. Thanks!

Hope you guys are successful in prop'ing the UGs - in case they don't do well in my novice hands. Heck if it works we can start a cottage industry by growing them on wire mesh!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

We are trying to get more info. As of right now the timeframe is around April 8-12, 2009. Going to be another good one.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry I missed it. At least I was able to get with The old man and Complexity beforehand and drop off the plants...and get my BlueBell hat back! 

Vicki, thanks again for the Rotala. I got it planted and will get some pics posted tonight. At the rate things have been growing it should be ready for update pics in less than a month. 

We wound up not cutting down a Christmas tree at the farm because the pre-cut ones were much prettier (and the same price). It sure looks bigger in the house than it did out there!!

-Dave


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Really a great meeting. Two new young girls, lots of plants and just sorry I missed the lunch. I had to get home and get my second manifold working on my other tank. I did it! Did not really need to increase the pressure as was told I might need to for running two with one needing about 20 feet of tubing. I think the second manifold was well worth it. Thanks for all the plants from everyone. 
Dave, did the hat shrink any from me dipping out fish with it?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Sweet meeting and was a pleasure to have met everyone! Everyone all seemed ready to roll as far as making 2009 rock! I definitely look forward to having a great year!


----------

